
For the love of god, don’t buy an 8K TV - gilad
https://www.inputmag.com/features/for-the-love-of-god-dont-buy-8k-tv
======
gaspoweredcat
ive been making the point about gaming and 8k screens for a while, currently
even a high end PC struggles to deliver 4k/60fps in AAA games and thats before
we throw ray tracing into the mix, the consoles have little to no chance, much
like the current generations touting of 4k, much of which (if not all) is
upscaled rather than rendered at full 4k

the bottom line is while we do have the screens to do it the rest of the tech
has a ways to go before catching up

